# Just found out it's Triplets!



## 3xscharmer

:flower: Hello, just wanted to introduce myself to you gals as I just found out it's triplets! So exciting and scary and lots of emotions all wrapped up in one. Hoping that some of you triplet moms are still on here as I want these babies to bake as long as possible...any suggestions/tips? I'm only 12 weeks 3 days (babies measure 12+6) and after a second tri loss, I know I'm not out of the woods by any means, but I can't help but hope that they all make it and are healthy...thinking positive thoughts! :thumbup:


Edited to add: Is anyone else really sick? I can get food down, but this all day sickness is making eating really hard and I've pretty much been eating like normal and since the babies are measuring ahead, I think they have been getting what they need, but I am entering the second trimester soon and I know I'll need to step the food thing up but with my DD I was sick until 26 weeks and that was with medication. I'm just worried I won't take in enough calories for them...any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3666.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 75









IMG_3667.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 67


----------



## san fran shan

Wow! Congrats on your triplets! That must have been (and probably still is) quite a shock! I have seen I think two other current triplet pregnancies on here right now. And another couple that have already had their trips. Hopefully you ladies can find each other. I don't have any advice, just wanted to say CONGRATS!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks San Fran! Defiantly still shocked and just running through all the emotions right now! Your twins are beautiful! Kinda want to pinch their cheeks lol!


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks! I think its a survival thing for babies to be cute. Otherwise, how could we tolerate them? :)


----------



## HappiestMom

3XCharmer did you have a scan before this or this was your first? Congrats either way!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

This was the first, I chose not to have early monitoring as I had no-clue it could be triplets. I've had 8 early losses and a second trimester loss and just didn't want to go in early and be told "sorry no HB" and definitely didn't want to have to go every two weeks holding my breath wondering if there was still a HB...I have been way more relaxed this PG and think it's because I didn't bother with all the ultrasounds and blood work!


----------



## marymoomin

Congrats on your triplets! Wonderful news xxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on your triplets and welcome to the forum. xx


----------



## MommyGrim

Congrats on triplets!! Omg! What a surprise!


----------



## DrGomps

are one set identical?? wow...congrats!! was this natural???


----------



## excitedgal

Congrats on your triplets, how completely amazing! Wish you a happy healthy pregnancy x


----------



## febbride2012

congrats on your triplets so glad dr G has found you she's currently baking three little pies too :) xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks guys for the warm welcomes! It was a bit of a shock as I never believed in a million years it would be 3! Hi Dr.G!!


----------



## Eternal

Congrats! Amazing, look after yourself.


----------



## K4rette

Hello and congratulations! I am 23 weeks pregnant with triplets! Please feel free to contact me with any questions!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks K4 - how are you feeling? I'm pretty miserable what with all the morning sickness lol!


----------



## Afra7

Congrats ... :happydance:
Im expecting triplets too, they were twins but turned out to be triplets at week 13 :winkwink:


----------



## Heramys

Congrats!! Three blessings :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Afra - congrats on making it 30 weeks!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Congrautlations! :) x


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## Kros330

I was sooooooo sick!! It started at 6 weeks to the day. I ended up in the hospital at 8 weeks with severe hyperemesis. ( this is when we found it was 3) I ended up with home health where i got IV fluids and had a zofran pump. Even with all that I was still throwing up at least 10 times a day. I lost 25 pounds. They just kept telling me e babies were getting what they needed. I did end up getting a picc line for nutrients. I delivered at 26+3. Everyone is now happy and healthy!!!!!! ( but it was a rough start!)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kro - glad everybody is okay now, my sickness has finally eased up a lot so I'm feeling better but in lots of pain with stretching and soreness. Your trio are such cuties!


----------

